# Long time, no see!



## Aurora (Jul 23, 2011)

I've missed you!

I know every six months or so I try to come back here, only to get pulled away into other things, but you're gonna see a lot more of me soon enough.  I'm planning on moving back down to Southern California soon, and will be in an apartment with a friend, and... 

I'm ready to get back into modeling again!  

I will finally have the time and space to dedicate to this passion I've had to put off for way too long! My room mate is a big girl too and she's also interested in getting into modeling. I'm super excited.

Still debating on how I wanna go about doing it though. I really, really want my own site, or even a joint site with my friend. At the very least we'll be doing some sets together.  I absolutely loved my time with BigCuties, but I'd really like a little more freedom to schedule things like members-only cam shows, a blog, private chats, and things like that. Stuff that I can update and control. It would be a lot more work on my part, but more profit I think too, and though the money never meant much to me last time I did this, unfortunately now I'm really facing the big wide world where it's eat or get eaten lol. I dunno, what do you guys think?

I'd probably wanna at least hire someone to edit blemishes from photos. That part is a pain in the ass lol. 

Anyway, I'm a still a giver at the heart of it.  To start things off right, here's some photos I just *had* to take last night before bed. The furry thing in some of them is my cat, Willow.  Of course when I get my apartment and everything I'll have a photographer and I'll be able to take much higher quality photos, even better than the ones I've posted before. I've never been real good with the timer. 




readyforbed6 by Aurora BBW, on Flickr

As you can see, I'm still fat.  Maybe a little less so (getting your gall bladder removed can have that effect), but I still got lots of wobble! Can't wait to get back down to that delicious California food. 

More pics here! http://www.flickr.com/photos/aurorabbw/

Wish me luck guys! I gotta start saving my pennies for this move and hopefully I'll make it down there before November.  So exciting!

~Aurora


----------



## degek2001 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome back. Your pic set is lovely. Like your round tummy. I'll hope you make a new future as gaining model... :eat2::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2011)

So great to see you back!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 23, 2011)

You promise you're going to stay this time? Every time you come back, you disappear again, and it makes me sad. I do want to keep talking to my awesome friend Aurora, y'know.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 23, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> You promise you're going to stay this time? Every time you come back, you disappear again, and it makes me sad. I do want to keep talking to my awesome friend Aurora, y'know.



Because I'm sure that every time she has to go away she's more concerned with one ass-kisser than any of her own needs.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 24, 2011)

As a fellow FatNats alum, it's nice to see you here again!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 24, 2011)

Great to see you back, and as beautiful as ever! About a week ago I happened to see a video clip of you playing with your belly from a few years ago, and I wondered, "What ever happened to Aurora?" Now we all know!

Brenda


----------



## BigFA (Jul 25, 2011)

Great to see you return. You are definitely model quality and should have your own site given your beautiful face and fantastic figure. This picture alone confirms it. Your belly is lucious. I have always enjoyed your positive attitude toward weight gain and being fat. Good luck and please don't be a stranger.:smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 25, 2011)

Blackjack said:


> Because I'm sure that every time she has to go away she's more concerned with one ass-kisser than any of her own needs.



Really hate to do this but c'mon......was that needed?


Welcome back Aurora, hope you feel as good as you look.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 25, 2011)

degek2001 said:


> Welcome back. Your pic set is lovely. Like your round tummy. I'll hope you make a new future as gaining model... :eat2::smitten:
> <3 Henk


Hehe thanks! I'm never gonna be a hard core gainer again (but ohhhh how I miss it), but I'm bound to put a few pounds back on just because it comes with the territory. 



Blackjack said:


> So great to see you back!


Thanks! Great to see you too!



bmann0413 said:


> You promise you're going to stay this time? Every time you come back, you disappear again, and it makes me sad. I do want to keep talking to my awesome friend Aurora, y'know.


*pat pats* I'm gonna try.



The Orange Mage said:


> As a fellow FatNats alum, it's nice to see you here again!


Heck yes! That's where it all began...



fatgirl33 said:


> Great to see you back, and as beautiful as ever! About a week ago I happened to see a video clip of you playing with your belly from a few years ago, and I wondered, "What ever happened to Aurora?" Now we all know!
> 
> Brenda


Thanks! Yeah, there are still clips floating around lol. I've never been too far away. 



BigFA said:


> Great to see you return. You are definitely model quality and should have your own site given your beautiful face and fantastic figure. This picture alone confirms it. Your belly is lucious. I have always enjoyed your positive attitude toward weight gain and being fat. Good luck and please don't be a stranger.:smitten:


:wubu: Thanks!



KHayes666 said:


> Welcome back Aurora, hope you feel as good as you look.


I feel really good.  I originally had to leave for a variety of reasons, but one of them was some medical issues. I'm happy to say they've all been pretty much resolved.  Thanks for the warm welcome back!

~Aurora


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 25, 2011)

Man, I have wondered where you have been after a few years of disappearance. I'm really glad you are doing swell and everything. Keep it up, girl! 

By the way, California rocks!


----------



## Aurora (Jul 25, 2011)

Cali is pretty awesome.  I spent almost two years there and I'm itching to get back, though home will always be northern MN.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 25, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Cali is pretty awesome.  I spent almost two years there and I'm itching to get back, though home will always be northern MN.



Haha...we are on the opposite. I am inching going back to California as it's always my home.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, you are in Iowa lol. I'd never wanna live there. So much flat farmland ugh! I need my big forests and lakes and hills. <3


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 26, 2011)

Aurora said:


> Well, you are in Iowa lol. I'd never wanna live there. So much flat farmland ugh! I need my big forests and lakes and hills. <3



I ended up here for my love not because I wanted to live here. Are ya forgetting the frigid cold winters in Minnesota and Iowa? I hate it very much LOL. You gotta be nuts enough to love the winters lol


----------



## Aurora (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah, the winters wear on you after a while. But I'm gonna miss the snow!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm glad your coming back. I miss your modeling so much.


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome back! Missed ya much.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 27, 2011)

ClutchingIA19 said:


> I'm glad your coming back. I miss your modeling so much.


I can't wait to start back up! Planning to open a new site come November.



Totmacher said:


> Welcome back! Missed ya much.


Thanks Tot! You too!


----------



## zbot19 (Jul 27, 2011)

Well there is a friend of mine i haven't seen in a very long time indeed! How are you doing Aurora? Glad to hear you are doing well and I do wish you the best of luck getting back down to Cali!! I am so glad to see you back around and I definitely missed you tons! Hope to catch up soon and chat. I am still around on YIM if you have my info if not i can pm you that. Hope you are having a great night so far! You look amazingly beautiful by the way! Definitely breathtaking!! So very happy and glad you are back around here and Welcome back hun!! Big Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 28, 2011)

Welcome back, hunnie!

HUgs

DEnnis


----------



## rustydog7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Glad to have you back, I missed you to. I think a site would be good. Love that belly and hope you start gaining again.


----------



## Aurora (Jul 29, 2011)

zbot19 said:


> Well there is a friend of mine i haven't seen in a very long time indeed! How are you doing Aurora? Glad to hear you are doing well and I do wish you the best of luck getting back down to Cali!! I am so glad to see you back around and I definitely missed you tons! Hope to catch up soon and chat. I am still around on YIM if you have my info if not i can pm you that. Hope you are having a great night so far! You look amazingly beautiful by the way! Definitely breathtaking!! So very happy and glad you are back around here and Welcome back hun!! Big Big Hugs and Belly Rubs Derek



Hey Derek! I am doing very well, hope you are too! I'm not on IMs much anymore just 'cause I've been so busy. But thanks!



Still a Skye fan said:


> Welcome back, hunnie!
> 
> HUgs
> 
> DEnnis



Thanks so much hon!



rustydog7 said:


> Glad to have you back, I missed you to. I think a site would be good. Love that belly and hope you start gaining again.



Hehe thanks. I'm sure to pudge up a little bit once I get a site going.


----------

